# More than occasionally my Aristocraft C-16 will not go forward...



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Mine is a used C-16 that has been set up for battery power using an AirWire G3 board and an AirWire T5000 controller. I have only been running it for a few weeks. Early on it would stop going forward just occasionally. If I would then turn the forward command back down and reverse the direction of the locomotive just for a second or two and then stop and change to the forward direction, then it would immediately run fine for quite a while. Over these weeks, the inadvertent stops have increased in frequency until now when it can happen every foot or so. Would anyone out there know if this is likely caused by a communication breakdown between the controller and the locomotive or strictly a mechanical issue within the locomotive? Thanks for any help on this. Jim


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I have experienced the same issue. I have been told by CVP that it’s caused by their “gear saver feature“ that prevents the sudden reversal of the engine. If you reduce the speed to zero before changing direction, you will not have a problem. I have noticed that if you’re operating in 28 step mode, reversal at speeds above zero don’t seem to affect operation of the controller.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim is correct. I have had this happen too. Just be sure to go to O with the speed controller before changing directions.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks, but I do go to zero. As a matter of fact, mine does it when it first starts up with the direction already indicated and all is at zero. As I said, this used to happen once in while and when it did then, it would be traveling at medium speed and just stop for no apparent reason. Now it has gotten so that it will only go a couple of inches from zero start out and then stops. So, I reduce the speed to zero change direction and it moves in reverse with no problem so I stop it again by bringing the speed to zero and change direction and then it will only go a few inches and then stops for no apparent reason.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Got it going, but don't know what fixed it.


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

I hate when that happens! Now you still do not know what was causing it.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

yellow_cad said:


> Mine is a used C-16 that has been set up for battery power using an AirWire G3 board and an AirWire T5000 controller. I have only been running it for a few weeks. Early on it would stop going forward just occasionally. If I would then turn the forward command back down and reverse the direction of the locomotive just for a second or two and then stop and change to the forward direction, then it would immediately run fine for quite a while. Over these weeks, the inadvertent stops have increased in frequency until now when it can happen every foot or so. Would anyone out there know if this is likely caused by a communication breakdown between the controller and the locomotive or strictly a mechanical issue within the locomotive? Thanks for any help on this. Jim


Check the lube on the large gear hub on the back end of the shaft. The gear presses on the housing in forward.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi Gary,
Thanks for the idea. What is the best way to get in there. Is the best way to take the 10 phillips screws out of the drive unit and drop it down? Is it a self contained unit? And then, are you suggesting that I smear grease on the face of the gear facing to the rear so it does not bind on the housing?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

yellow_cad said:


> Hi Gary,
> Thanks for the idea. What is the best way to get in there. Is the best way to take the 10 phillips screws out of the drive unit and drop it down? Is it a self contained unit? And then, are you suggesting that I smear grease on the face of the gear facing to the rear so it does not bind on the housing?
> Thanks, Jim


You do have to drop the motor block out and take the wheels off on left (fireman's side) half.
(Keep track of the wheels contacts.)  
Aristo C-16 Tips Near the bottom of the page.

I may choose something fancier, but I have a small machine shop to play in.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Big gear gary mentioned is only on old style, do you have new or old style?

easy way to tell, black plastic siderods, old, shiny metal siderods, new.... 

New unit belt drive, not spur gears... do not lube!






2-8-0 C-16


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------

